# Tied Fly Elegant Beauty



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 19, 2010)

With two Almond Church Window pheasant feathers and two #14 tied flies cast in Polyester Resin

The EB kit has Titanium Gold / Black Titanium plating.

Turned, sanded to 400 grit, buffed with fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Thanks to Rob for his ideas and the guys over at FWw for their ideas and suggestions on fly sizes.

Les


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 19, 2010)

That is outstanding!  How much clearance is there between the fly and the outside of the resin?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 19, 2010)

Extra special!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2010)

Les PLEASE STOP, LOL you're making me crazy with your incredible work, I was also wondering how much resin was left over the top of the flys?? it is an amazing pen, I wish I could pull that off.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Aug 19, 2010)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful pen Les.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW, that is gorgeous Les!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 19, 2010)

Stan and Ken,

I really don't know how much resin is over top of the flies.
I just made sure while I was turning it that I didn't take too much off.

Les


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2010)

My SIL saw your reconfigured wood blanks, that's all I heard about all day long, Thank heavens he's not a fisherman, But I am!! dDd you nip the eye off the hook,or bend it so it would lay flat? or is it still in place, that seems the most likely spot to get in trouble.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 20, 2010)

Outstanding work! That is really cool looking! 

I was flirting with an idea at one time, to replace the finial with a cast fly inside, but never thought of your idea. really sharp!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Les, now that IS pushing the envelope on pen making! Exactly what this forum is all about! Nice work.... This SHOULD BE ON THE HOME PAGE as Featured pen!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is an absolutely awesome pen.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 20, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome work as usual Les !!!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 20, 2010)

bitshird said:


> My SIL saw your reconfigured wood blanks, that's all I heard about all day long, Thank heavens he's not a fisherman, But I am!! dDd you nip the eye off the hook,or bend it so it would lay flat? or is it still in place, that seems the most likely spot to get in trouble.



I did not alter the hook in any way. I don't want the fly to lay too flat and take away from the 3D effect.

Les


----------



## johncrane (Aug 20, 2010)

Excellent work Les! the colors also look good.now all you need Les! is a fish in there about to take fly.


----------



## jtdesigns (Aug 20, 2010)

bitshird said:


> My SIL saw your reconfigured wood blanks, that's all I heard about all day long, Thank heavens he's not a fisherman, But I am!! dDd you nip the eye off the hook,or bend it so it would lay flat? or is it still in place, that seems the most likely spot to get in trouble.



I would guess the hook eye is not a problem.  I have tied hundreds of flies in the 20-22 size range and the eye is really tiny.  I would have more concern about the hackle fibers not lying flat.  More than likely he trimmed the side facing out to flat.  I did a pen for a fishing buddy and where I put nymphs (no, not ones your thinking about) all around the pen tube and cast in resin.  Lost lots of my earlier photos from hard drive crash so............no picture..didn't happen (but it was pretty damn cool!!).


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 22, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Les, now that IS pushing the envelope on pen making! Exactly what this forum is all about! Nice work.... This SHOULD BE ON THE HOME PAGE as Featured pen!!!!!



+1 what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful Pen !! Heavenly gift for a fly fisherman !!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice....


----------



## Laurenr (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh man, that is stupefyingly gorgeous. I just can't say enough, ...just great


----------



## chiefgreen (Aug 22, 2010)

OUTSTANDING pen!  I agree, that picture should be on the "front" page as the featured pen!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why can't I see the pen? David


----------



## JasonM (Aug 23, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous.  Did you tie the fly, too?  =)


----------



## Cincelaser (Aug 23, 2010)

Very beautiful, my favourite of the month!


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG!  My dad would so LOVE a pen like that hehe.  He is a fly tying person.  Very good job it looks really nice!


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, that is a great pen!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! Great looking pen.


----------



## kevin miller (Aug 23, 2010)

do you glue the feather to the tube. thanks


----------



## Lenny (Aug 23, 2010)

1dweeb said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Les, now that IS pushing the envelope on pen making! Exactly what this forum is all about! Nice work.... This SHOULD BE ON THE HOME PAGE as Featured pen!!!!!
> ...


 
+2

You get my vote as well, great job on a fantastic pen!


----------



## kruger (Aug 24, 2010)

awesome pen. 
I agree, that picture should be on the "front" page as the featured pen! 
congratulations


----------



## wizard (Aug 24, 2010)

This is my second post to this thread. Just wanted the powers that be to know that when I open the IAP site homepage to show a friend it would be cool to see a picture of this pen pop up. Doc


----------



## RyanNJ (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Job.
some questions. does the EB kit have more resin on it than a sierra? what other kit do you think would work? what mold did you use?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 14, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Les PLEASE STOP, LOL you're making me crazy with your incredible work, I was also wondering how much resin was left over the top of the flys?? it is an amazing pen, I wish I could pull that off.


 
I'd bet the resin is so thin that you could "hook" yourself if you weren't really careful!

AS USUAL, BEAUTIFUL WORK, LES!


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 14, 2011)

Any other time I would say that this pen is the pick of the litter, but it is too elegant and awesome!!!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## wjbowling (Jan 14, 2011)

Great work Les!  When will we see the tutorial?


----------

